# VLC HDMI no video



## zxbxt (Nov 19, 2019)

FreeBSD 12.0  When I watch a video through VLC on TV, I see a black screen, but audio work good. On the monitor, the video shows normal. What is the problem? TV connected via HDMI. Video card nvidia.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Nov 19, 2019)

zxbxt said:


> FreeBSD 12.0  When I watch a video through VLC on TV, I see a black screen, but audio work good. On the monitor, the video shows normal. What is the problem? TV connected via HDMI. Video card nvidia.


It could be that either you need a Driver from NVidia's Website (NVidia supporting FreeBSD, is quite a shock to me, given how proprietary they seem to be), or your particular GPU model isn't supported. You could alternatively make a Linux USB and test it there, to rule out any cross-platform issues, if they are indeed there.  This could also help in determining if your GPU is bad or not.  Also, nice Profile Pic!  And welcome to the world of BSD.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 20, 2019)

zxbxt said:


> Video card nvidia.


Which driver are you using? This is, in essence, a dual-monitor set up and that only works if you use the x11/nvidia-driver (or one of the other 'legacy' versions).

Use misc/pastebinit to upload your /var/log/Xorg.0.log to Pastebin so we can see what's detected (or not).


----------



## shkhln (Nov 20, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Which driver are you using?



Obviously, sound only works with the official blob.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 20, 2019)

shkhln said:


> Obviously, sound only works with the official blob.


I wasn't sure about that actually. And it doesn't hurt to verify.


----------



## zxbxt (Nov 20, 2019)

thanks all who answered and helps me. I reinstall the nvidia driver, but vlc no works correct. But mpv or mplayer work fine. 
install for my video card nvidia-driver-390. Xorg.0.log don't have errors.


----------



## zxbxt (Nov 20, 2019)

Screenshot on monitor and TV, on TV have big font.


----------



## shkhln (Nov 20, 2019)

Font size can be adjusted through environment variables, see https://doc.qt.io/qt-5/highdpi.html#high-dpi-support-in-qt. As for the video issue — no idea what that might be. Does it work in fullscreen mode? Or with a different video output backend?


----------



## zxbxt (Nov 20, 2019)

Thanks i find it, run vlc --no-video-deco --no-embedded-video works fine!


----------



## toorski (Nov 20, 2019)

This is how it works after correct pkg installation of nvidia-driver, nvidia-xconfig and nvidia-settings.




Edit:
VLC shouldn't require any special config settings to play video in the 2-nd display, if other multimedia players work as intended, including motion video and sound in your web browser which should work as well.


----------



## zxbxt (Feb 2, 2020)

Hi find problem with QT, run vlc with  env QT_AUTO_SCREEN_SCALE_FACTOR=0 vlc. It's work fine with GUI. cvlc work without GUI.


----------

